

Chinese Say They’re Building ‘Impossible’ Space Drive - nsoonhui
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2008/09/chinese-buildin/

======
revicon
Article was from 2008, Wired did a follow up story a year later...

[http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2009/10/impossible-drive-
des...](http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2009/10/impossible-drive-designers-
dream-flying-cars-stealth-missiles/)

\---------------- Last year, professor Yang Juan of the College of
Astronautics at Northwestern Polytechnical University (NPU) in Xi’an was happy
to confirm that they were building an Emdrive which would be tested by the end
of the year. But following the publication of this news in Danger Room, the
situation changed. I was informed that the publicity was very unwelcome,
especially any suggestion that there might be a military application. (Yang
had previous published a study on the use of plasma as a weapon against low-
orbiting satellites. [.pdf]) No further information has been forthcoming, and
no Chinese papers have been published on the Emdrive, though Yang has recently
published work on (unrelated) microwave plasma thrusters (.pdf).
\----------------

Nextbigfuture did an article stating the tech was sold...
[http://nextbigfuture.com/2011/03/controversial-emdrive-
claim...](http://nextbigfuture.com/2011/03/controversial-emdrive-claims-to-
have.html)

A few responses from physicists...

[http://scienceblogs.com/sunclipse/2008/09/the_emdrive_story_...](http://scienceblogs.com/sunclipse/2008/09/the_emdrive_story_or_how_to_pr.php)

[http://golem.ph.utexas.edu/category/2006/10/new_scientist_re...](http://golem.ph.utexas.edu/category/2006/10/new_scientist_reacts.html)

------
splatterdash
This was written in 2008. Have we got a confirmation whether it's real/fake?

~~~
Semiapies
The fact we've heard nothing more in the years since is the typical
confirmation of these sorts of stories.

------
brador
You know those batshit crazy inventors no one gives a shit about in the
western world? Yeah, those guys become professors in China. The amount of
tripe I've read in their journals is ridiculous.

------
SoftwareMaven
Awesome! Maybe this will have a similar effect on the US as Russia's program
and get us innovating again and get me closer to space.

